# Services Winchester



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

This arrived this morning from off you know where for a very reasonable sum, having said that it doesn't work(the balance has gone and the stem is bent and the second finger is missing!) which I knew but I bought it for the dial and hands mainly thinking I'd have one but no it's the later? movement any way after a quick clean the nicely made case came up quite well considering it was mnarked and had green tarnishing on it.

Here's afew pics;


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

and a couple more;


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice catch, it`s another one on my rather long Services wish list :thumbsup:

I`d say it was made in the mid/late 1950s, I don`t recognise the movement but so far I`ve found that those Services with `Made In England` on the dial were supplied to the company by Louis Newmark ltd of Croydon :wink2:

BTW the minute hand looks wrong, on every other one I`ve seen of it looked like this...



(photo nicked off ebay)


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

I wondered about the minute hand it looks a slightly different colour in the close ups though you cant notice it at all on the wrist...this is one I'll put away until another comes along that works with as dodgy dial...hopefully soon as I really like it as it is quite large for a cushion cased watch of the era at 35mm inc crown x 38mm.

Thecase is really nicely made much better than some of the earlier Services in my opinion.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Nice catch, it`s another one on my rather long Services wish list :thumbsup:
> 
> I`d say it was made in the mid/late 1950s, I don`t recognise the movement but so far I`ve found that those Services with `Made In England` on the dial were supplied to the company by Louis Newmark ltd of Croydon :wink2:


I'm late to the party as usual. The movement is one of Newmark's 2nd generation series (split plate, 4 wheel train) introduced around 1955, so mid/late 1950s would be right.


----------

